# Post Christmas Wedding



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm quoting a wedding reception for 70 for Dec 27. Low key, medium budget, relaxed atmosphere.

I want the food to be hearty without being "holiday". It will be cold here in NH then! I'm thinking of a hunter's chicken or cacciatore, or maybe chicken marbella with dried fruit marinated in wine and served with roasted vegetables. Possibly roast pork. 

For apps, I'll do my antipasti platter- lots of choice with vegetables, meat, cheeses, olives, etc- I don't want to do a veggie platter, but if they want one, I'll do it vertically for a nice visual.

What would you serve? I'm looking forward to your ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Do to the holiday I would shy away from turkey, ham or poultry, mashed, sweet, stuffing green beans, cranberry, pies of any kind. The probability of athe guest having had any of these over the last few days is high.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Whatever is easy for you.

Our last wedding reception that fit that model:

seems like there were 4 passed aps.

chicken mirabella

potatoes au gratin

market vegetables

salad

rolls/butter

Hot Apple Cider/cinnamon sticks

It was easy to prepare and serve.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Ed, those were my thoughts, too.

Shroom, I think they've chosen the marbella, linguini with light cheese sauce, pork loin, roasted potatoes, haricort vert and baby carrots, tossed green salad with cranberries and walnuts. Dessert will be wedding cake.

Apps will be corn and crab salsa on tortilla chips and antipasti platter.

Easy easy!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

you got a pretty good idea there. cacciatore, chicken marbella with dried fruit marinated and roasted pork are fine. do what you think was great to them your idea wasn't bad at all..


----------

